# Rabbet joint plywood



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

How deep should I go into the plywood for a rabbet joint? The plywood is 3/4 in and has 5 layers. If I go 3/8," I would be in the middle of the 3rd layer. I could just go down 3 layers and leave 2 layers remaining. I need the strongest rabbet joint possible. Thanks for any help.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

what are you jointing it TO ? If you're jointing it to plywood, then going down 3 layers on EITHER piece means you're only going down 2 on the other, so best go to the middle.

If you're jointing it to something other than plywood, then I'd say it depends on what the "other" is and whether you'll be jointing towards the grain or with the grain on the "other".


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Another question to be answered is what are you joining it with? If you plan to use screws into the end of the plywood, then you need to go as deep as possible or the screws may cause the plys to separate even with pilot holes.


----------



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess it won't be a true rabbet joint. I was planning on having a rabbet joint on one side only and then butting the other piece up to it. I can try to rabbet both sides. The joint will be glued. I will then create two dado joints 1" recessed. This will hold 3/8" plywood top and bottom. I am debating on whether or not to add minimal framing to the inside corners of the box. The box dimensions are 30x15x10.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

nolo said:


> I guess it won't be a true rabbet joint. I was planning on having a rabbet joint on one side only and then butting the other piece up to it. I can try to rabbet both sides. The joint will be glued. I will then create two dado joints 1" recessed. This will hold 3/8" plywood top and bottom. I am debating on whether or not to add minimal framing to the inside corners of the box. The box dimensions are 30x15x10.


Having a little trouble picturing what you have in mind. Seems like a locking rabbet would work for you.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Having a little trouble picturing what you have in mind. Seems like a locking rabbet would work for you.


If you look at the bottom of the groove, the grain on the exposed ply should be at a right angle to the groove side. Never parallel with the side. Just adjust the depth up or down a little.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nolo said:


> How deep should I go into the plywood for a rabbet joint? The plywood is 3/4 in and has 5 layers. If I go 3/8," I would be in the middle of the 3rd layer. I could just go down 3 layers and leave 2 layers remaining. I need the strongest rabbet joint possible. Thanks for any help.





nolo said:


> I guess it won't be a true rabbet joint. I was planning on having a rabbet joint on one side only and then butting the other piece up to it. I can try to rabbet both sides. The joint will be glued. I will then create two dado joints 1" recessed. This will hold 3/8" plywood top and bottom. I am debating on whether or not to add minimal framing to the inside corners of the box. The box dimensions are 30x15x10.


It would help to give as much detail on the project to get informed answers. A rabbet joint in and for ¾" stock can be ¼" deep. Counting layers or aligning direction of the layers is totally unnecessary.












 







.


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't go by layers as they are often uneven in thickness's. I generally treat plywood the same as solid wood when it comes to making cabinets. My table saw cabinet was built with plywood for all but the drawer fronts and trim. I used rabbets and grooves just gluing and tacking with 18 gauge brads. This has held up for several years now without any problems.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Be sure the thickness is indeed 3/4". Most BORG plywood is usually around 15/32", give or take.

Kevin H.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I hadn't thought of the bottom of the rabbet/dado having the grain perpendicular to the cut. However it does make a lot of sense especially in a dado.

I think that the depth of the rabbet depends upon the "look" that you are trying to achieve. If you are trying for a finished furniture look, then the depth could be through 4 layers, giving a veneer look. As for strength a rabbet isn't going to be much stronger than a butt joint. (Assuming flat surfaces and correctly glued.)

I have built furniture with the rabbet depth going to the final layer. If you feel that additional strength is needed then glue a block (3/4 x 3/4) in the corner using a glue rub joint.


----------

